# Crepe Maker Recommendation



## splash

Hello. I am looking for recommendations for the best way to go with crepe makers as I start a small crepe vending stand business. I'll want to be able to prepare crepes for approx. 6 hours at a time. I'd like to start simple; but not so simple that I'm unsatisfied with the results. Recommendations? Propane/Gas vs. Electric, etc.? Also, good places to research good deals on the equipment I'll need are welcome. Thank you!


----------



## myplaceoryours

Congratulations on your new business venture. My choice for a "self powered" crepe making machine would be propane. It's' more reliable, more controllable and more versatile than electric models. I also prefer to use portable equipment like this in "stripped down" models. What I mean is I wouldn't buy something that include condiment trays in the frame. I prefer just plain old crepe griddles with no fancy attachments. My condiment trays are always separate pieces. Krampouz makes a nice two griddle propane unit. Take a look at that.


----------



## splash

Thanks for the recommendation. I hadn't seen the Krampouz equipment yet, and it does look promising. I also appreciate the tip. It would be very easy to get sucked in to the notion of having everything self contained; but I can see how it would be limiting once I really figure out what I'm doing. It feels a little tricky up front though; figuring out how to create this portable, flexible environment that meets standards, etc...


----------



## culprit

Here's a suggestion for setting up a test vending program that might help you make some critical decisions early in the process.
Create a plan on paper indicating what equipment you'll need and how you believe you might want to lay it out. Then, use the plan to create a working mock-up of your vending operation and, if you make adjustments in your plan at this stage, note the changes on the written plan. When it looks good to you, have a dry run at your intended operation by creating a few of the crepes to see how it works mechanically. Now, the frightening part. Invite about a dozen close friends to your patio/deck etc. for a noon-time crepe lunch. Set up a video recorder to monitor your EVERY move during this event. Give your guests anonymous response critique cards that they can mail back to you and implore them to give you honest responses. Use that experience, the critiques and your video to do a critical self evaluation. Watch the video several times and make notes on the problems you identify in your performance, placement of condiments and accessories, etc. I can assure you, based on my own experience, that this will go a long way in helping you decide if you still want to go into the business and, if you do decide to move forward in that regard, will dramatically reduce those unexpected problems that accompany every new business experience. Good luck.


----------



## jrobert

Great advice!!!

I'm also starting a Crepe making booth at the new "permanent" farmers market that opens here in late May. But come next year we expect it will be open Feb to November.

I've pretty well zeroed in on purchasing the Krampouz double gas burner, and agree with you about 'get a feel for it before choosing additional attachments', like the condiment tray.

I have been making crepes for quite a while for family and friendson an electric Tibos, but making them commercially requires speed and lots of preparation. Like you also suggested, I have been inviting friends over for crepe practicing parties.

I need advice on the Nutella sauce that I use and see them use in Paris creperies. Mine is always so thick that it is difficult to simply drizzle over the crepe like the pros do. Is it possible that it is heated to make it that runny?

Looking forward to hearing from you,

John


----------



## didoff

Hi jrobert,

I am running crepe stand at the local farmer's market for couple of years already. First, to be able to drizzle nutella you have to mix it with heavy whipped cream. For two 26 oz. Nutella containers I use almost one 32 oz. heavy whipped cream. That will make 58 oz. nutella mix or 2 1/2 26 oz. squeeze bottles. Mix by hand first and then use mixer on slow speed to the desired consistency. You do not want to be too liquid, make it a bit thicker so it runs only when you squeeze the bottle.


----------



## newvoice

Dean,

Is it possible that I can e mail you on your personal e mail account?  I am also trying to start a crepe vending business and my first farmer's market is in 10 days!  I have a million questions on what to do.....please let me know if I can contact you.

Thank you!

Susie


----------



## abiz

Hi Dean. I am just starting to look into purchasing a crepe machine and starting a business on the side. The writing is on the wall at work - starting to outsource. I have been wanting to do this for quite some time now. I put aside money for this investment - ANY advise you can offer as far as starting up the business would be much appreciated!

- ABiz (Toni)


----------



## boar_d_laze

Electric or gas?  Sacred or profane?  Tough decisions.

BDL


----------



## clausel

Hello Mr , I currently live in Costa Rica and I am starting a small crepe business here at a small food court  and Need all the help I can get !!!! 

Would be most Grateful !! Thank you in advance


----------



## dr44079

Hi Dean - I saw your post on Cheftalk regarding a guide on how-to start, run a crepe business.  I was wondering if you had a copy to share. 

Thanks in advance,

Doug


----------



## triniras

Where are you in this, because i am thinking about the same thing right now... I have no idea where to start


----------



## lakestudio

Dean, 

Would love your book!  I am researching starting a crepe business for some farmers markets to start, then hopefully, a cart.  Is there a way to be on a mailing list?  

Thanks,

Julie


----------



## stevo

Greetings all, 

I am looking to set up a crepe stand at my university, im thinking about having the cart commisioned or building one myself, i think it would be more unique this way! any advice would be appreciated. I know i would need to incorporate enough space for a refridgeration unit under the bench to keep all the batter and fruit and ingredients fresh, ample bench space to accomodate a double plate gas griddle and slots for my condiment trays. A pressurised water sink is a necessity also, am i missing anything vital please dont hold back any suggestions! 

Also dean i would be very interested in your book

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## crepes85044

Hi Dean,

i also would be interested in buying your book / guide. I am considering starting a french crepes stand at a local farmers' markets in AZ. My 3 children are motivated to run the stand on weekends so i see it as a great way to get some business exposure... plus we are crepe lovers !

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## gabriela

Hi Dean: How can I have a copy or your guide about crepes business?  I am really interested in having it. I am opening a crepes stand and would appreciate ALL the help you can provide.

Thanks,

Gabriela


----------



## caribebe

Hello Dean,

My friend and I are thinking of starting a creperie in the Caribbean.  We would be very interested in your book.  Is it published and where can we obtain a copy?

Thank you very much,

Caribebe


----------



## nydia

Hello Dean,

I would love to order your book. How can I order it? Please let me know when you get a chance!

Thanks,

Nydia


----------



## jean pierre

Hy Dean,

I'm just another first time sailor that would love to get your book as well.

Is it available already ?

Thanks

Jean-Pierre


----------



## crepes520

Go with gas!  It may seem like a bigger set up cost, but the electric plates take a ton of juice and unless you have the money to invest in a big generator, you'll hav e a really hard time trying to fine electricity to plug into.  Gas plates also have a quicker recovery time so you can make more crepes consistently without waiting for the plate to cook the crepe and running the risk of it drying out in the process.  Having a gas appliance will also require a hood ventilation system.  This will also be expensive, but less expensive in the long run than a big generator which need oil changes and tuneups on par with a car. 

I would also recommend getting separate plates instead of a double plate.  It will give you more flexibility in the long run in case you want to add other appliances or find that you really only need one plate to keep up with business.


----------



## renai

Hi Dean,

Thanks for the information. I'd like to have a copy of your book, how can I get it?

Cheers


----------



## catducam

Even since I had been Paris some years ago, I've always wanted to start a crepe business. Many of the crepe vendors in Paris just use the basic electric plates. This post is making me want to start thinking about that crepe business again!


----------



## dannywilliamson

Hi there,  I am looking into starting my own crepe business and I couldnt help but notice yout conversation about you providing info on starting a business, I would be very interested to know if you have any information that could help me start my own crepe cafe? it would be very much appreciated!

Kind Regards,

Danny


----------



## ameraz

in order to make the nutella that runny yes one way to do it is to heat it up or the other way would be add a lil splash of half and half or milk would work not too much but the nutella must be kept warm


----------



## sixfootcdn

Hi Dean,

I am very much interested in your book/how to guide on starting a creperie.

I am just starting the discovery process here in central Costa Rica.

Thanks very much,

Melaney.


----------



## username

Dean,

I too am considering running a crepe cart and would appreciate any advice you would be willing to share.  How can I contact uou?


----------



## gogreggo

Dean,

I am very intersted in starting my own Crepe vending business as well.  Sounds like you have been through much of the research that I have been doing as well.  I would love to find out more information about your book and helpful hints. 

I look forward to your reply and thanks for your help. 

Greg


----------



## nuatthis

Hi,

Did you ever set up the guide for crepe making? If so please reply. I am interested in opening a small store. I have restaurant experience, but not creperie experience. Thank you.


----------



## jean pierre

Hi Diddof,

How is your guide coming along?

Would love to have it !!

Thanks

JP


----------



## mmmcrepes

good day, Im thinking about setting up a crepe stand outside my home on weekends, I do not want to invest a lot of money in case things go wrong, not sure if our town is crepe consuming oriented, so I'm thinking about using our gas bbq grill and fit two 12" pans to make the crepes; what is your opinion on this?

all comments appreciated


----------



## chefedb

2 good 8 or 10 inch frying pans.  No electric needed 2 portable butane burners.


----------



## berndy

Chefedb forgot to mention the needed " knowhow " to go along with the frying pans/img/vbsmilies/smilies/redface.gif


----------



## chefedb

If one can't learn to make a crepe after  10 minutes, of practice  then something is wrong.


----------



## mikelm

Interesting thread.

Evidently I am one of the few people in the Western Hemisphere who is _not_ planning to open a crepe stand. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/wink.gif

I'm going to check in on this thread from time to time to see how all you aspiring entrepreneurs are making out. I hope you all will keep us up to date. I've started a couple businesses in my time (one still operating after 30 years, now tended by my son) so I have a deep appreciation for your hopes. I wish you all the greatest success.

Ummm... on the other hand, if you ALL make it big, we may well find ourselves up to our a**** in crepes! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rolleyes.gif

Mike


----------



## vivilu

Hi,

I am trying to calculate the cost of running a crepe stand at my farmer market, I really appreciate if someone can share how much propane can I expect to spend on a weekend (9 hours total) for one griddle. 

Thanks a lot for your help


----------



## pace36

Hi Dean,

I'm in the early stages of starting a crepe van/trailer. I have read a lot of your tips and comments to others. Do you have a book that gives further advice on starting up, and if so what's the process of getting a copy? 

Regards, Chris


----------



## milenade

Hi ,

I am also in the initial stages of looking at equipment to get a crepe operation going. Did anyone get a guide on how to start it up? I see many posts about it. Please let me know. Also,is everyone else using a commercial kitchen to prepare the batter. Any advise on that?

Milena


----------



## ellenmoxley

Just was wondering how your business is going.  Was interested in starting a crepe business....any advise? 

Would love any help or advise you can give.   Did you go to a cooking school to get your experience making crepes? 

Look forward to hearing from you.

Ellen


----------



## raulfiso

hi my name is Raul figueroa I have a lot experience making crepes with different types of batter( whole wheat, buckwheat, chickpea flour, rice flour, glutten free and vegan), to make the batter you can use Hobart mixer, immersion blender or whisk,


----------



## ellenmoxley

Does anyone know of a cooking school for crepes?   Does anyone have a crepe truck doing business?  If so would love to talk with you. 559.269.8900  Ellen


----------



## mikelm

See?!! I was right- everybody but me is fixing to get into the crepe business.

Look at this and... eat your hearts out!






Mike /img/vbsmilies/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## mikelm

RAMPANT HEDONISM... /img/vbsmilies/smilies/bounce.gif






This has got to stop!

Mike

She is having WAY too much fun!

On the other hand, if there's a lot of this going around, you guys may be on to something...

And, that's some pretty impressive wrist action there by the crepeista (or whatever the term for the professional is.)


----------



## mercedes11

How do you do to clean your hands if the crepe cart doesn't have a sink?


----------



## meezenplaz

Moist Towelettes?


----------



## mikeswoods

Your local health department will have the answer---I believe a sink is mandatory in this area---


----------



## batterbaby

[BHello Everyone[/B]
I need tips on making crepes using an electric crepe maker. I would eventually get a propane one, im in the early stages of adding crepes to my menu. I can not make a perfectly round one. I been practicing. I have used the tool that came with the crepe maker as well as a wooden one, however they keep ripping in the middle. I would greatly appreciate any tips on how to keep this from happening. 
Thank YOU in advance!


----------



## crepelover

we run a cart and opened a tiny crêpe cafe 6 days a week so i don't get here too often 

If they rip in the middle then you may be  

    1) dragging the crêpe trowel

    2) going too slow so the batter starts cooking on the inner end of the trower

    3) not holding the trowel level so that end digs into the crêpe

    4 letting the trowel drag - you may need to hold it up and glide along the top of the batter

As we often tell our customers, the first 1,000 are the hardest 

Richard


----------



## harrisonh

I would NOT use an electric crepe maker. People do not expect to see a cheap little electric gadget that they can buy for 20 bucks. Part of eating a crepe is the experience of watching it being made or knowing that it took a little care and creativity if you're just sitting at your table gazing into your loved ones eyes.

Someone mentioned one burner. This is unworkable. People will not will not wait in line that long. Having multiple pans going is more cost efficient and makes for a better "show". Even a halfway decent cook can have two going simultaneously.

 I would have at least two probably five GOOD pans. Of course TONS spatulas, trowels and offset spatulas. Several GOOD balloon wisks. You will need a lot to avoid cross contamination and because of accidental drops. In the olden days, they would need to be "red handled" but modern days I think most cities now allow silicone. Refrigeration/ice chests. Several instant read thermometers and ONE infrared non-contact thermometer. Several Sani-buckets, towels and the associated chemicals and test strips. If you're selling at a street fair, I'd buy an anti-fatigue mat that you can hose down. Gloves. Shade and seating if outdoors. Trash recepticles. Napkins and utensils for the customers. Signage.

(A Hobart/kitchen aid for home) All your sanitation materials. Wet nap/ moist towelettess are NOT permissible in most cities. I cannot believe anyone said that! Neither is sqirt bottles of purel. Even if you go to an open market/art fair/street fair, the health department WILL visit. I have done chef demonstrations at fairs and the health department always shows up.

I'd also try add on sales of coffee/hot chocolate/tea/chai at the very least. Probably some croissant, cro-nuts, muffins or rice crispy treats, cookies also at a minimum.

I think you might have some issues with butane/propane in terms of liability and in terms of local fire ordinances. Butane will also be pretty expensive. IF I went gas, I'd convert to propane
Personally I'd go electric induction with 3-4 Max burton NSF RATED 1800 watt burners. This is enough to get the job done, pass rental agreement, local ordinances, pass insurance company and possible liability issues. Do NOT buy those cheap infomercial induction stoves. It's only just a very few dollars more to get a max burton and you'll have much higher wattage, reliability and durability. The infomercial ones are only 1300 watts.
Thos would allow you to have 2 burners for the crepes. One to keep water tat temp for sanitation if you do not have plumbing. And one in case of breakdowns. Add one more if you want water for tea/chai/French press coffee.

Someone mentioned using a Hobart/kitchen aid. That might work for the "big batch" which would be broken down into workable sizes for food safety purposes (kept at proper temp) and because hand wisking is part of the show. It would be completely crazy to try to mix enough for one day with an immersion blender.

You do not need to go to culinary school to make crepes. But education doesn't hurt in preparing your business plan. In learning sourcing, buying strategies, and food safety and in learning profitability, business growth. And your business lan will be much cheaper if you have gone to school. Liability insurance will be less if you've gone to school.
I do not own a crepe making business and have no intention of owning one, but wish you the best of luck!


----------



## r and s

My wife and I are looking to start a crepe business on a very small scale such as at craft shows or up in Ann Arbor michigan during football season and only on weekends. We are both teachers and would like some advice. Do you find krampouz the best in terms of relaibility or are there equivalents out there that are not as expensive. In addition over in France the Bretagne region, they use electric and not gas- why one would be better than the other. We don't want to over do it but keep it simple. Other question is there a great recipe for gallettes because we have some difficulty mimicking how they are made in France.


----------



## granola girl

great advice.If the gas griddle cart is outdoors does it still need a hood? I saw that the Krampouz cart has an umbrella. Thanks for the advice. Granola Girl


----------



## chococroissant

Hi everyone,

It seems like this thread has died off over the years. I see everyone talking to "Dean", but don't see his post, is that a old member who deleted his account?

I was wondering how everyone's business was going, a lot of you started 4-5 years ago.

Pascal


----------

